# Detrás/delante mío



## AmideLanval

Hola foreros, 

Mal que le pese a la RAE y a sus más acérrimos defensores, las construcciones del tipo "delante mío", "detrás tuyo", "dentro nuestro", etc., gozan de un uso frecuente en múltiples zonas del mundo hispano. Me dirijo ahora a Uds. en busca de más datos y pormenores acerca de tan controvertido fenómeno. Según tengo entendido, éste se oye y hasta se llega a ver escrito en el Cono Sur, y también es corriente en el habla (incluso culta) catalana y andaluza (respecto a la canaria, me confieso del todo ignorante). Habría que agregar otra región a esta lista? De ser así, se restringen tales expresiones a un único registro o modalidad lingüístico, o están generalizadas? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Artifacs

Por mi zona estas expresiones se limitan al registro de habla vulgar y se corrigen cuando aparecen (y cuando es posible) por sus variantes aceptadas por la RAE: _«delante de + pronombre personal»_.


----------



## Agró

Está extendido por toda la península. Una peste (y no lo digo en defensa de la RAE).


----------



## Calambur

AmideLanval said:


> Según tengo entendido, éste se oye y hasta se llega a ver escrito en el Cono Sur,


Hola.

El Cono Sur es enorme, así que es mejor no generalizar.
Puedo decirte, sí, que por esta zona es común oírlo (y acaso verlo escrito). Depende de quién hable o escriba...

Saludos._


----------



## AmideLanval

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> El Cono Sur es enorme, así que es mejor no generalizar.
> Puedo decirte, sí, que por esta zona es común oírlo (y acaso verlo escrito). Depende de quién hable o escriba...
> 
> Saludos._



Te doy toda la razón. Para lo del Cono Sur, me basaba en a) recuerdos de charlas con argentinos y b) aportaciones a hilos anteriores de chilenos y rioplatenses. Tratándose de fuentes muy valiosas pero, claro está, nada infalibles, no aspiraba a un grado tan sumamente alto de exactitud.


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> Una peste (y no lo digo en defensa de la RAE).


Es mil veces peor que el leísmo, laísmo y loísmo.


----------



## AmideLanval

Compañeros,

Agradezco mucho sus contribuciones. Eso sí, les pediré que en un futuro se abstengan de comentar sin otro fin que el de expresar rechazo ante el fenómeno que nos ocupa. A sus aborrecedores - los sé numerosos, por no decir mayoritarios - no pretendo cambiarles el parecer. Espero me devuelvan el favor y sobre todo, comprendan mi objetivo, que es informarme y no recolectar opiniones.


----------



## Aviador

En el Cono Sur de Sudamérica, Chile no está tan mal. Se oye a veces a algunas personas el infame uso de adverbios con posesivos, pero afortunadamente no es algo generalizado.


----------



## Agró

AmideLanval said:


> Compañeros,
> 
> Agradezco mucho sus contribuciones. Eso sí, les pediré que en un futuro se abstengan de comentar sin otro fin que el de expresar rechazo ante el fenómeno que nos ocupa. A sus aborrecedores - los sé numerosos, por no decir mayoritarios - no pretendo cambiarles el parecer. Espero me devuelvan el favor y sobre todo, comprendan mi objetivo, que es informarme y no recolectar opiniones.



Para que completes la información al respecto, por si se te ha escapado un detalle que me parece importante: los usuarios de este "fenómeno" hacen concordar el género del posesivo con el del adverbio (que no lo tiene), con resultados como este:

_Tenía detrás *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta.
Tenía alrededor *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta._

¿Adivinas qué criterio subyace ahí? Uno pensaría que tiene que ver con el sexo del hablante, pero no. Por alguna razón, algunos o algunas perciben que "detr*á*s" es femenino y otros u otras que "alreded*o*r" es masculino. Misterio.


----------



## Calambur

AmideLanval said:


> Agradezco mucho sus contribuciones. Eso sí, les pediré que en un futuro se abstengan de comentar sin otro fin que el de expresar rechazo ante el fenómeno que nos ocupa. A sus aborrecedores - los sé numerosos, por no decir mayoritarios - no pretendo cambiarles el parecer. Espero me devuelvan el favor y sobre todo, comprendan mi objetivo, que es informarme y no recolectar opiniones.


Perdón por mi despiste, pero no llego a captar cuál es el favor que debemos devolverte -¿acaso es que no pretendas hacernos cambiar de parecer?-.
Te quedaría muy agradecida si me lo aclararas.

Por lo demás, el foro tiene moderadores que se encargan (¡y muy bien!) de borrar los comentarios impertinentes (podés solicitar su atención reportando los que te molestan -abajo a la izquierda dice "Report"-).

Saludos._


----------



## AmideLanval

Calambur said:


> Perdón por mi despiste, pero no llego a captar cuál es el favor que debemos devolverte -¿acaso es que no pretendas hacernos cambiar de parecer?-.
> Te quedaría muy agradecida si me lo aclararas.



Bien visto, querida Calambur. El favor es efectivamente que no aprovechen este hilo - cuyos objetivos se hallan, creo, expuestos con claridad meridiana en mi primer post - para repetir machaconamente que decir "detrás suyo", como lo hacen a diario innumerables hispanohablantes de distintos niveles culturales y nacionalidades, constituye un atento a la gramática y al buen uso. 



Calambur said:


> Por lo demás, el foro tiene moderadores que se encargan (¡y muy bien!) de borrar los comentarios impertinentes (podés solicitar su atención reportando los que te molestan -abajo a la izquierda dice "Report"-).



Lo sé. Simplemente preferí encargarme yo sólo de resolver el tema por vía del diálogo, actitud que hasta donde yo sé no contraviene el reglamento del foro. 

Saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

Aquí en donde vivo no existen esas combinaciones "detrás mío", "delante mío", pero no descarto que alguien las pudiera decir espontáneamente, al hablar atropelladamente.
Cuando las comencé a escuchar en mi vida, no sé a que edad, me parecieron expresiones cien por ciento extranjeras, pero no vi ningún error entonces, es decir, me parecieron "diferentes" y nada más. Y fue, muchos años después, cuando me enteré que eran incorrectas, pero aún así, no comprendía por qué (mi entendimiento del lenguaje en aquel entonces era de aceptación de todo, no de rechazo de nada), así que tuve que leer detenidamente sobre las razones que explicaban el por qué eran incorrectas esas frases, y solo así pude finalmente pensar "oh, sí, va contra una lógica". Y de hecho la expresión no queda muy bien cuando se duplica el posesivo "mi sombra, que está detras mío" (mi sombra, que está detrás de mí).
Por otra parte, no estoy en contra de la expresión, ni de otras incorrectas de mi región, es solamente que una vez que te enteras de cómo es la situación, lo más razonable es usarla "a sabiendas" (concientemente) de que es algo que no debería aparecer por escrito dentro de obras en donde se pretende usar el idioma lo más correctamente posible. Ya en casa, en nuestras salas, todo es diferente.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Agró said:


> Para que completes la información al respecto, por si se te ha escapado un detalle que me parece importante: los usuarios de este "fenómeno" hacen concordar el género del posesivo con el del adverbio (que no lo tiene), con resultados como este:
> 
> _Tenía detrás *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta.
> Tenía alrededor *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta._
> 
> ¿Adivinas qué criterio subyace ahí? Uno pensaría que tiene que ver con el sexo del hablante, pero no. Por alguna razón, algunos o algunas perciben que "detr*á*s" es femenino y otros u otras que "alreded*o*r" es masculino. Misterio.


Nunca, jamás de los jamases lo he escuchado o leído así en mi zona, donde sí es muy habitual el uso del posesivo. _Siempre_ en masculino, independientemente del adverbio y del sujeto (masculino o femenino).

En lo personal no me molesta demasiado y confieso que en más de una oportunidad se me escapa o escapaba. Trato de evitarlo en lo posible. Y de paso, confieso también que no termino de entender la lógica del por qué no. La explicación de que "uno no puede poseer un adverbio" no me termina de cerrar...

Y a nosotros los voseantes se nos complica con la segunda persona singular. Los no voseantes dirán "detrás de ti", pero eso suena infame entre nosotros, los que no usamos el "ti" ni a cañonazos. "Detrás de vos" suena casi tan horrible (si no más)... y sinceramente y le duela a quien le duela, prefiero decir "detrás tuyo".

Sobre este particular, me gustaría conocer las opiniones de mis coterráneos, a ver cómo lidian con ese caso.


----------



## Rocko!

Hakuna Matata said:


> no termino de entender la lógica del por qué no.


_Detrás mío = mi detrás
Juan está detrás mío = Juan está mi detrás_

Compáralo con:

_Detrás de mí = de mí, detrás
Juan está detrás de mí = Juan está, de mí, detrás._

*Como ya todos saben, el "mi" sin acento es pronombre posesivo, y el acentuado es pronombre personal.


----------



## AmideLanval

Hakuna Matata said:


> Nunca, jamás de los jamases lo he escuchado o leído así en mi zona, donde sí es muy habitual el uso del posesivo. _Siempre_ en masculino, independientemente del adverbio y del sujeto (masculino o femenino).



Creo que el femenino sólo se usa en Andalucía.


----------



## Aviador

Hakuna Matata said:


> ... Los no voseantes dirán "detrás de ti", pero eso suena infame entre nosotros, los que no usamos el "ti" ni a cañonazos. "Detrás de vos" suena casi tan horrible (si no más)... y sinceramente y le duela a quien le duela, prefiero decir "detrás tuyo"...


*¡Pero tuyo es un posesivo de tú!*
No conozco un verdadero posesivo del voseo, pero, ya que el voseo hispanoamericano viene del _vos_ reverencial del castellano antiguo, debería ser algo como _vuestro_: _Detrás vuestro._ Es igual de incorrecto, pero al menos sería coherente con el voseo.


----------



## sarah_

Agró said:


> Para que completes la información al respecto, por si se te ha escapado un detalle que me parece importante: los usuarios de este "fenómeno" hacen concordar el género del posesivo con el del adverbio (que no lo tiene), con resultados como este:
> 
> _Tenía detrás *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta.
> Tenía alrededor *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta._
> 
> ¿Adivinas qué criterio subyace ahí? Uno pensaría que tiene que ver con el sexo del hablante, pero no. Por alguna razón, algunos o algunas perciben que "detr*á*s" es femenino y otros u otras que "alreded*o*r" es masculino. Misterio.


"Alrededor mío" es un caso distinto:
alrededor mío es correcto
_El adverbio *alrededor puede usarse seguido de *los posesivos *mío, tuyo, suyo, nuestro y vuestro.*
Debido a su similitud con las formas detrás mío o delante mío, que tradicionalmente se han considerado incorrectas en la norma culta del español, está muy extendida la creencia de que alrededor mío es también impropio, pero no se trata del mismo caso._

http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=KG2Chhf3ID6DCfD4Zz
_También es legítimo el uso del adverbio seguido de los posesivos plenos mío, tuyo, suyo, etc.: «Mira mi padre alrededor suyo» (Fuentes Cristóbal [Méx. 1987]). Se justifica este uso porque el adverbio alrededor está formado por la contracción al seguida del sustantivo rededor (‘contorno’): «Se trata de ir bordando todo el rededor» (Tudela/Herrerías Costura [Méx. 1988]). _


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Aviador said:


> *¡Pero tuyo es un posesivo de tú!*
> No conozco un verdadero posesivo del voseo, pero, ya que el voseo hispanoamericano viene del _vos_ reverencial del castellano antiguo, debería ser algo como _vuestro_: _Detrás vuestro._ Es igual de incorrecto, pero al menos sería coherente con el voseo.



En la variedad de nuestro voseo centroamericano, para el singular, es de lo más frecuente decir "detrás de vos"; lo de "detrás tuyo" se oye muy poco y suena muy forzado. Para el plural, sencillamente decimos "detrás de ustedes".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hakuna Matata said:


> Y a nosotros los voseantes se nos complica con la segunda persona singular. Los no voseantes dirán "detrás de ti", pero eso suena infame entre nosotros, los que no usamos el "ti" ni a cañonazos. "Detrás de vos" suena casi tan horrible (si no más)... y sinceramente y le duela a quien le duela, prefiero decir "detrás tuyo".


Talcualmente yo  . Habría que dejarse de embromar y reconocer que en esas frases "detrás" y "delante" fungen como sustantivos. Y hasta tal vez se pueda extender el fenómeno de "alrededor" (que tiene el sustantivo dismuladamente incorporado) haciendo otras aglutinaciones y decir "*aldetrás* mío" o "*aldelante* nuestro".


----------



## Agró

sarah_ said:


> "Alrededor mío" es un caso distinto:
> alrededor mío es correcto
> _El adverbio *alrededor puede usarse seguido de *los posesivos *mío, tuyo, suyo, nuestro y vuestro.*
> Debido a su similitud con las formas detrás mío o delante mío, que tradicionalmente se han considerado incorrectas en la norma culta del español, está muy extendida la creencia de que alrededor mío es también impropio, pero no se trata del mismo caso._
> 
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/srv/search?id=KG2Chhf3ID6DCfD4Zz
> _También es legítimo el uso del adverbio seguido de los posesivos plenos mío, tuyo, suyo, etc.: «Mira mi padre alrededor suyo» (Fuentes Cristóbal [Méx. 1987]). Se justifica este uso porque el adverbio alrededor está formado por la contracción al seguida del sustantivo rededor (‘contorno’): «Se trata de ir bordando todo el rededor» (Tudela/Herrerías Costura [Méx. 1988]). _


Sé que el caso de *alrededor *es peculiar y no debería haberlo usado como ejemplo. Pero hay más adverbios y a mí me suenan igual de mal todos los casos.


----------



## Doraemon-

Yo estoy de acuerdo con la RAE. No tiene ningún sentido ese posesivo, solo por ir con una preposición "de". Para mí sería como decir "depende mío" en vez de "depende de mí".
Que quizá acabe extendiéndose y aceptándose, pues puede ser. Pero a mí me sienta como patada en el hígado.
Y eso que en catalán sí es correcto y sí me suena perfectamente natural (la gramática de los posesivos es relativamente diferente). Tengo ciertas sospechas que el uso en el cono sur es un catalanismo, aunque solo eso, sospechas. En el caso de Cataluña (algo menos en Valencia) es obvio, aunque en Andalucía no.

El caso de "alrededor mío" es completamente diferente, por su origen como adverbio, al estar construido en base a un sustantivo. Se puede apreciar la diferencia por ejemplo en que resulta perfectamente lógico y natural hablar de "Madrid y sus alrededores", pero no de "Paco y sus delantes". Cierta diferencia parece obvio que hay.


----------



## Calambur

Hakuna Matata said:


> "Detrás de vos" suena casi tan horrible (si no más)... y sinceramente y le duela a quien le duela, prefiero decir "*detrás tuyo*".
> 
> Sobre este particular, me gustaría conocer las opiniones de mis coterráneos, *a ver cómo lidian con ese caso.*


En coloquio al menos, hacemos como los criollos viejos con cualquier pragmática del rey de España:
La "regla" *se acata pero no se cumple.*
---


Kaxgufen said:


> Habría que dejarse de embromar y reconocer que en esas frases "detrás" y "delante" fungen como sustantivos.


Eso lo están intuyendo y ya va a llegar el reconocimiento... Está insinuado en la Nueva Ortografía, si mal no recuerdo. 
(Ya lo voy a rastrear y lo voy a enlazar -eso, y el resto de la normativa, que no está de más recordar, aunque más no sea que para romperla a conciencia-).

Saludos._


----------



## swift

AmideLanval said:


> *¿*Habría que agregar otra región a esta lista? De ser así, *¿*se restringen tales expresiones a un único registro o modalidad lingüístico, o están generalizadas?


Esta *incorrección gramatical* se da abundantemente en el habla costarricense, tanto por parte de hablantes lambda como por hablantes más esmerados.

Existen numerosos hilos que abordan este tema y en que se detallan las zonas en que se da este *uso agramatical*, entre ellos:

detrás {de sí / él}
detrás {de mí / mío}
detrás mío
detrás suyo
delante {de mí / mío}


----------



## Dymn

AmideLanval said:


> y también es corriente en el habla (incluso culta) catalana


A ver, en catalán de Cataluña lo que se usa básicamente es _davant meu, darrere teu_... etc. (= delante mí*o*, detrás tuy*o*). "_Davant de mi_" es correcto pero apenas se usa, ni yo ni nadie que yo conozca lo diría nunca así en el habla espontánea. En cuanto a Valencia y Baleares, tengo entendido que tanto "_davant de mi_" como "_davant meua/meva_" (= mí*a*) son habituales. No sé @Doraemon- si se refería a las formas masculinas o a las femeninas.

En cuanto a la influencia que tendrá eso en el castellano de estas tierras no te lo puedo decir con claridad. Pero ya te digo yo que a mí "_delante mío_" no me suena mal en absoluto, con lo que supongo que es de uso habitual en Cataluña.



AmideLanval said:


> Creo que el femenino sólo se usa en Andalucía.


No, y tampoco es sólo Valencia y Baleares, creo que hay muchos más lugares donde se dice. En cuanto al masculino en España tampoco creo que sea único de Cataluña. Me suena de Asturias también. Tal vez no haya una distribución regional tan clara.



AmideLanval said:


> Eso sí, les pediré que en un futuro se abstengan de comentar sin otro fin que el de expresar rechazo ante el fenómeno que nos ocupa.


Toda la razón. Se hace un poco cansado. Ojalá algún día la gente pueda hablar como le dé la real gana y se quite los complejos de encima


----------



## AmideLanval

Dymn said:


> En cuanto a la influencia que tendrá eso en el castellano de estas tierras no te lo puedo decir con claridad. Pero ya te digo yo que a mí "_delante mío_" no me suena mal en absoluto, con lo que supongo que es de uso habitual en Cataluña.



A mí tampoco suena mal, pero veo que algunos compañeros nuestros, (para retomar una frase de mi paisano H.L. Mencken sobre los puritanos), sienten temor ante la idea de que alguien, en algún sitio, pueda tenerle gusto (!) a ésta y otras expresiones _aberrantes_, o usarlas sin que se le caiga la cara de vergüenza.



Dymn said:


> Toda la razón. Se hace un poco cansado. Ojalá algún día la gente pueda hablar como le dé la real gana y se quite los complejos de encima



Eso mismo. Un poco cansado, o como dicen nuestros hermanos andaluces, _cansino_, (se trata, supongo, de otro solecismo deplorable!).


----------



## swift

Sí, como sensatamente dicen Calambur, Aviador y Doraemon, cada cual habla como le place porque al final los hablantes son los dueños del idioma.  Pero ello no es óbice para informar a los estudiantes de español que consulten estos hilos acerca del hecho de que, en las hablas esmeradas, este solecismo de falsa equivalencia es fácilmente evitable.


----------



## AmideLanval

Doraemon- said:


> Y eso que en catalán sí es correcto y sí me suena perfectamente natural (la gramática de los posesivos es relativamente diferente).



¿Te importaría profundizar en esta "diferencia relativa"?


----------



## swift

Para complementar la geografía de este feo vicio del lenguaje, un florilegio de ejemplos extraídos de medios digitales centroamericanos:

Guatemala



> ¿Por qué relato esto? Para servir de ejemplo de quienes vienen detrás mío y decirles, como le digo a mis hijos y a mis nietos, cuídense porque lo que se siembra, nos guste o no nos guste, se cosecha.
> 
> “De hospital, en hospital” - La Hora



Honduras



> Un video que se hizo viral este miércoles muestra a un joven pateado en la cabeza mientras intentaba tomarse un selfie frente a un tren que pasaba detrás suyo.
> 
> Video viral de un joven que se hace un selfie frente a un tren en movimiento - Diario El Heraldo



Nicaragua



> “Crecí con armas, formaban parte del decorado, era como tener una cama. Hay incluso fotos donde se me ve de niño abriendo mis regalos de Navidad con una biblioteca detrás mío llena de revólveres y fusiles”, recuerda.
> 
> ¿Quién podrá defendernos? - Hemeroteca - La Hora ¿Sí, somos líderes? - La Prensa



Costa Rica



> “Cuando tomé la foto realmente no sabía que alguien había alzado a alguien que estaba al frente mío y que era la persona con discapacidad”. Recién se dio cuenta cuando bajó de ese macetero, porque vio la alegría de los amigos de Lucas, quien estaba “muy feliz, contento”.
> 
> www.monumental.co.cr/2019/01/24/la-historia-detras-de-la-imagen-viral-que-conmovio-en-la-jmj-2019/



Panamá



> El día que iba a regresar a Panamá, mientras estaba en la fila de control de seguridad, me di de cuenta que la chica que iba enfrente mío tenía caca de pájaro en el hombro de su camisa.
> 
> Tipos de viajeros


Como se ve, este solecismo se da desde Guatemala hasta Panamá, incluso en textos formales, a pesar de que se recomienda evitarlo en el habla y la escritura cuidadas.


----------



## AmideLanval

swift said:


> Esta *incorrección gramatical*...





swift said:


> *...*las zonas en que se da este *uso agramatical*...





swift said:


> ...este _solecismo de falsa equivalencia_...





swift said:


> ...de este _feo vicio del lenguaje_.



Admiro tu coherencia ideológica, swift.


----------



## AmideLanval

Bromas aparte, te agradezco tus aportes, sobre todo el último, tan rico en justo el tipo de datos y ejemplos que yo buscaba (el caso de Centroamérica era para mí una incógnita total, la que tanto vos como *Aytuxtepeque* tan amablemente me han resuelto).


----------



## swift

Me da gusto causarte admiración.  Este feo uso a todas luces impropio y poco aconsejable plaga las conversaciones y los textos de muchos hablantes.  Y como en este foro hay muchas personas que participan de buena fe para aportar no solamente datos documentales sino también sus conceptos, sería una lástima desaprovechar la oportunidad para valorar las opiniones que se han vertido aquí y en otros hilos (referenciados más arriba), pues aportan datos sobre las valoraciones lingüísticas de los propios hablantes. Cualquier trabajo moderno de lingüística incorpora esta dimensión.

Para recolectar datos y acotar la geografía de uso de esta colocación, agramatical y fácil de corregir, este foro no ofrece el mejor método. Para dar un ejemplo muy sencillo, un diccionario reciente que documenta el habla juvenil costarricense contemporánea se basó en los hallazgos de una serie de encuestas a 512 estudiantes de último año de secundaria y 34 personas adultas mayores de 35 años.


----------



## AmideLanval

swift said:


> Y como en este foro hay muchas personas que participan de buena fe para aportar no solamente datos documentales sino también sus conceptos, sería una lástima desaprovechar la oportunidad para valorar las opiniones que se han vertido aquí y en otros hilos (referenciados más arriba), pues aportan datos sobre las valoraciones lingüísticas de los propios hablantes. Cualquier trabajo moderno de lingüística incorpora esta dimensión.
> 
> Para recolectar datos y acotar la geografía de uso de esta colocación, agramatical y fácil de corregir, este foro no ofrece el mejor método. Para dar un ejemplo muy sencillo, un diccionario reciente que documenta el habla juvenil costarricense contemporánea se basó en los hallazgos de una serie de encuestas a 512 estudiantes de último año de secundaria y 34 personas adultas mayores de 35 años.



Si no voy errado, este foro brinda antes que nada un espacio para aclarar dudas lingüísticas. Eso mismo quise hacer: indagar sobre un fenómeno sintáctico, en concreto sobre la extensión geográfica y las dimensiones sociolinguisticas del mismo. Ya en mi primer post, dejé claro que conocía la polémica alrededor de este tema, y que poco me interesaba ahondar en ella. Pues, creo conveniente repetirlo una vez más: ya sé que, para muchos, las frases tipo "detrás mío" no pasan de un vicio del lenguaje, y ello no me quita el sueño. Tampoco me opongo a que algunos se hagan eco de tal opinión en este hilo. Eso sí, que se empeñen en denostar categóricamente una construcción que la Fundeu ya no condena, ni tampoco todas las publicaciones de la RAE (entre las que la reconocen como válida está la _Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_, co-dirigida por el eminente Ignacio Bosque), saliéndose así una y otra vez del tema, sí que me parece una falta de respeto, y una mucho más grave que cualquiera que se me pueda imputar a mí.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

AmideLanval said:


> Eso mismo quise hacer: indagar sobre un fenómeno sintáctico, en concreto sobre la *su *extensión geográfica y las *sus* dimensiones socioling*üí*sticas del mismo.


Sí, pero resulta que no se puede ahondar en la dimensión sociolingüística obviando la representación que cada hablante se hace acerca de dichos usos. En este foro, las personas vienen también a opinar, y lo hacen porque han desarrollado una refinada conciencia metalingüística. Venir a pedir que la gente haga abstracción de sus valoraciones lingüísticas subjetivas porque a alguien se le antoja es arbitrario y choca de frente con el espíritu colaborativo que se promueve aquí. Pero este foro no es más que una fuente. Si quisieras seguir una metodología científica propiamente dicha, tendrías que efectuar una investigación en condiciones con encuestas bien elaboradas con un número mucho más representativo de hablantes. 

La Fundéu (con tilde, según sus propias recomendaciones) es una institución privada como cualquier otra y nadie está sujeto a acatar sus recomendaciones.  Y acerca de las publicaciones de la ASALE (Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española), lo mismo es también cierto: prescriptivas o descriptivas, las comunidades de hablantes viven sus vidas sin enterarse de lo que allí está escrito. De ahí que tengan tanto peso las actitudes lingüísticas.

En cuanto a centrarnos en el tema, bien nos vendría volver a ello. 


AmideLanval said:


> *¿*se restringen tales expresiones a un único registro o modalidad lingüístico, o están generalizadas?


Hay múltiples hilos (referenciados más arriba) y comentarios en este mismo hilo en que se te ha expresado que es un uso bastante generalizado, que se da incluso en hablas esmeradas, aunque también hay hablantes que lo evitan porque lo consideran impropio y agramatical.


----------



## Calambur

AmideLanval said:


> sí que me parece una falta de respeto, y una mucho más grave que cualquiera que se me pueda imputar a mí.


Yo no percibo ninguna falta de respeto sino más bien una confusión de tu parte en cuanto al funcionamiento del foro y a la evolución del hilo.

Me da la impresión -aunque puedo estar equivocada- de que creés que estamos a tu servicio, y de que no advertís que no podés exigirnos cosas, porque quienes participamos aquí utilizamos nuestro tiempo sin costo alguno para vos -distinto sería si nos pagaras-.
De manera que, en lugar de buscar polémica, deberías estar agradecido y si no te gustan los comentarios podrías tener la gentileza de pasarlos por alto.

Que pases una linda noche._


----------



## elpoetico

Sin analizar si es lógico o gramaticalmente correcto.

Me suena bien:
- Delante mío.
- Delante tuyo.
- Detrás suyo
- Detrás mío.
- Alrededor mío.
- Alrededor suyo.
- Detrás de ustedes.
- Detrás de él.
- Al frente mío.
- Dentro tuyo.
- Yo, detrás.
- Miré hacia adentro.
- Depende de ti.
- Estaré adentro.
- Espérame afuera.

Me suena mal, de traducción de otro idioma:
- Dentro nuestro.
- Detrás mía.
- Alrededor mía.
- Mi, detrás.
- Depende mío.
- Depende tuyo.

Me suena extraño o gracioso:
- Enfrente mío.
- Detrás vuestro.
- Estaré dentro.
- Miré dentro.

Me suena literario, de canción o de prensa.
- Detrás de ti.
- Delante de mí.
- Detrás de mí .
- Detrás de sí.
- Sal fuera.
- Espérame fuera.

Saludos.


----------



## AmideLanval

elpoetico said:


> Sin analizar si es lógico o gramaticalmente correcto.
> 
> Me suena bien:
> - Delante mío.
> - Delante tuyo.
> - Detrás suyo
> - Detrás mío.
> - Alrededor mío.
> - Alrededor suyo.
> - Detrás de ustedes.
> - Detrás suyo.
> - Detrás de él.
> - Al frente mío.
> - Dentro tuyo.
> - Yo, detrás.
> - Miré hacia adentro.
> - Depende de ti.
> - Dentro tuyo.
> - Estaré adentro.
> - Espérame afuera.
> 
> Me suena mal, de traducción de otro idioma:
> - Dentro nuestro.
> - Detrás mía.
> - Alrededor mía.
> - Mi, detrás.
> - Depende mío.
> - Depende tuyo.
> 
> Me suena extraño o gracioso:
> - Enfrente mío.
> - Detrás vuestro.
> - Estaré dentro.
> - Miré dentro.
> 
> Me suena literario, de canción o de prensa.
> - Detrás de ti.
> - Delante de mí.
> - Detrás de mí .
> - Detrás de sí.
> - Sal fuera.
> - Espérame fuera.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias por la respuesta. ¿De dónde sos, por cierto?


----------



## AmideLanval

Calambur said:


> Yo no percibo ninguna falta de respeto sino más bien una confusión de tu parte en cuanto al funcionamiento del foro y a la evolución del hilo.
> 
> Me da la impresión -aunque puedo estar equivocada- de que creés que estamos a tu servicio, y de que no advertís que no podés exigirnos cosas...



No exijo nada, sino que he lanzado una discusión sobre un determinado tema con la idea de beneficiarme no sólo a mi mismo, sino que también a quienquiera se pueda interesar en un futuro por éste último. Por ello, pretendo que se hable acá de dicho tema con una mínima objetividad, y que el diálogo no se atasque de comentarios esencialmente opinativos.

No veo que tales objetivos estén reñidos con los del foro.


----------



## Calambur

Kaxgufen said:


> Talcualmente yo  . Habría que dejarse de embromar y reconocer que en esas frases "detrás" y "delante" fungen como sustantivos.


Lo prometido es deuda (ver # 22): Ver aquí. 18.4ñ.
El desagradable y agramatical vicio que nos ocupa es una opción “percibida *todavía hoy* como construcción no recomendable”... (negrita agregada). Por eso intuyo que, más temprano que tarde, terminarán por darle el visto bueno.

---

Y esto:


Agró said:


> Tenía detrás *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta.


…¡qué decir! Me pareció más raro que una gallina con dientes.
Jamás lo oí ni leí, pero viniendo del Maestro @Agró no me atreví a dudar.
Luego encontré que don Manuel Seco cita un caso similar (e incluso más feo, digo yo):


> *detrás.  *
> 
> Adverbio de lugar que significa «en la parte posterior, o con posterioridad de lugar, o en sitio delante del cual está una persona o cosa» (Academia). En sentido figurado, puede referirse a tiempo. Seguido de la preposición _de_, forma la locución prepositiva _detrás de_: Déjalo detrás de la puerta; «Tal como me sucedieron: unos detrás de los otros» (Cela, Lazarillo, 23). No se admite como normal la construcción detrás + adjetivo posesivo: «Quien las pronunció [las palabras] tiene detrás suyo un pasado» (J. Tusell, Abc, 3.8.1978, 3); «Dejamos detrás nuestras los dos tercios del puerto» (Campión, Narraciones, 20).



Saludos._


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Calambur said:


> Por eso intuyo que, más temprano que tarde, terminarán por darle el visto bueno.


Ahhh... qué lindo cuando uno se puede dar el lujo de hablar mal, sabiendo además que está mal, pero queda protegido por el paraguas de la RAE que te lo da como "aceptable"...


----------



## Agró

Calambur said:


> …¡qué decir! Me pareció más raro que una gallina con dientes.
> Jamás lo oí ni leí, pero viniendo del Maestro @Agró no me atreví a dudar.
> Luego encontré que don Manuel Seco cita un caso similar (e incluso más feo, digo yo):


Esa misma cita está recogida en este artículo, que me parece interesante:

El cajetín de la Lengua:  - Espéculo UCM

Y esa cita en concreto es interesante (para mí, particularmente) por un motivo; si su autor es Arturo Campión, y sospecho que lo es, resulta que se trata de un paisano mío y eso podría explicar por qué no se me hace raro encontrar esas concordancias en femenino y plural, tan raras para otros.


----------



## chics

Agró said:


> Para que completes la información al respecto, por si se te ha escapado un detalle que me parece importante: los usuarios de este "fenómeno" hacen concordar el género del posesivo con el del adverbio (que no lo tiene), con resultados como este:
> 
> _Tenía detrás *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta.
> Tenía alrededor *mía/mío *un tipo con muy mala pinta._
> 
> ¿Adivinas qué criterio subyace ahí? Uno pensaría que tiene que ver con el sexo del hablante, pero no. Por alguna razón, algunos o algunas perciben que "detr*á*s" es femenino y otros u otras que "alreded*o*r" es masculino. Misterio.


Hola   

Bueno, no sé como es en otros lugares pero en Cataluña no es así sino:

- Delante, detrás,... mío = Delante, detrás,... de mí
- Delante, detrás,... tuyo = Delante, detrás,... de ti
- Delante, detrás,... suyo = Delante, detrás,... de él, de ella o de ellos
- Delante, detrás,... nuestro = Delante, detrás,... de nosotros
- Delante, detrás,... vuestro = Delante, detrás,... de vosotros


----------



## RIU

Hakuna Matata said:


> Ahhh... qué lindo cuando uno se puede dar el lujo de hablar mal, sabiendo además que está mal, pero queda protegido por el paraguas de la RAE que te lo da como "aceptable"...



Me juego un garbanzo a que el 90% de los habitantes de Catalunya tienen serias dudas en saber cual de los dos es el correcto. Puntualizo que en catalán es d_avant teu_, por lo que cuando oigo un _delante de ti_, hasta me giro para ver quién es.


----------



## AmideLanval

RIU said:


> ...el 90% de los habitantes de Catalunya...



Y buena parte de los habitantes del Cono Sur, de América Central, y de Andalucía. [...fuera del tema del hilo...]


----------



## chics

RIU said:


> Puntualizo que en catalán es d_avant teu_, por lo que cuando oigo un _delante de ti_, hasta me giro para ver quién es.


Corroboro.


----------

